
Ask HN: Replacement for Facebook to keep grandma in the know - biastoact
The main value I find on Facebook is to keep a handful of friends, relatives, and grandparents up to date with photos and small news items. I actually don’t feel it is the best tool for this anymore, but it works for now. My question is, what alternatives have you found? I kind of incision a phone all where you can still post photos and updates but the result gets turned it weekly email or maybe even snail mail newsletters. Thoughts?
======
arjunvpaul
A WhatsApp group for family members. I use it for the use-case you mentioned.
If you have any Indian friends, just ask them to show you their "family
group". chances are they might have one and use it too :-).

~~~
is_true
This so much. It's specially useful when you want to communicate something to
the whole family so you don't have to keep repeating stuff.

------
danieka
Maybe a self-hosted blog and help your social circle getting started with a
RSS reader?

------
ggm
google+ with a closed group?

------
nedwin
Nanagram?

------
miguelrochefort
Facebook

